# Palin continues her silence... No press conferences allowed!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I mentioned this a few weeks ago, and it still is true today...

Sarah Palin won't hold press conferences. Says *the Washington Post&#8230;*



> John McCAIN selected Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin to be his running mate 23 days ago.
> 
> *Since then, Ms. Palin has not held a single news conference with the national media. *
> 
> ...


Sullivan*also has some interesting thoughts on the same topic&#8230;*



> There are only a few weeks to go before the United States may pick a potential president who has never given a press conference as a candidate for national office. This is not a functioning democracy.


Have you all really sat and considered, that other than her VP speech at the convention, and her semi-scripted sit down news interviews with a few hand "cherry" picked folks, that we basically have NEVER heard he speak?

Ever?

Consider that for a few moments. Do you _REALLY_ know _*anything*_ about her other than what you've read?

It is shocking to consider that we are about to potentially elect someone that you all REALLY know NOTHING about.

Think about that.

As I heard a friend say at lunch today...



> It's time for the Dems (or the press corps!) to arrange to have a *woman in a chicken suit follow Palin everywhere *until she gives interviews to the press. If the chicken has to wear *lipstick* to avoid charges of sexism, so be it


You all _know_ that if Palin were a Democrat and ducking the press, the faithful "Young Republicans" at some college would be in chicken suits and swarming all over her events carrying signs that said *"What the Cluck is Sarah Hiding?" *and "*Chicken Run!"*

:lol:

You have to know that either the Palin ticket or her handlers are scared shiitless about something.

What are they hiding? If it doesn't have your suspicions raised yet.

It should.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> What are they hiding? If it doesn't have your suspicions raised yet.
> 
> It should.


Sorry, I'm a little more stable than that. I would guess it has something to do with their strategy. We will have plenty of time to learn during the debates. Rumors don't get me excited. I may be old but I still have a Y chromosome.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > What are they hiding? If it doesn't have your suspicions raised yet.
> >
> > It should.
> 
> ...


Raising your suspicions has nothing to do with stability. People want to understand just who this person is...

Strategy? So keeping her away from the electorate is "strategy"?

I see. Great strategy. Confuse the voters. Let them get all worked up over hype and hope. Don't let the voters listen to her at all.

Hmmm....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

The full Post article:



> *Hiding in Plain Sight*
> Why is Sarah Palin granting so few interviews?
> Sunday, September 21, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> A candidate who stiffs the media on the campaign trail isn't likely to perform better once in office.


Good for her, I would stiff them too. Once in office keep the fools in the dark. I remember the incompetent idiots on the landing with their lights on (in Somalia). The media is a disgrace.

The media has become so bias that we have to get our news other ways. Thank God for talk radio, the internet, and FOX news.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Yawn....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah I agree..

She is a yawner..

The truth of this story hurts. I've noticed that noone can challenge the validity of the story.

The obviousness of the facts, and what it implies stands on it's own merit.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

At the risk of butting in, consider this. Her entire family was vilified.....unjustly, by those very people she doesn't want to engage right now, and it was all before any of them knew what they were talking about.

Not the kind of welcome you would expect to be received warmly :wink:

I would guess all of us here would refuse a free teeth cleaning...if we had already figured out the dentist did it with a cold chisel and a hammer !


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Moderator edit no personal attacks if you cannot discuss issues civilly do not post anything

Bobm


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

It's funny how some posts just disappear. Where nothing harmful was said. Hmmm, I wonder who might have removed them.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Csquared said:


> At the risk of butting in, consider this. Her entire family was vilified.....unjustly, by those very people she doesn't want to engage right now, and it was all before any of them knew what they were talking about.
> 
> Not the kind of welcome you would expect to be received warmly :wink:
> 
> I would guess all of us here would refuse a free teeth cleaning...if we had already figured out the dentist did it with a cold chisel and a hammer !


Just ignore H20 since he seems to come here and not discuss topics, but rather attack others. Talk about trolling himself...

CSquared I agree there is definitely something to that. There was a huge push to learn about her because she was the great "unknown" out of nowhere.

I can see how the crush had to be gi-normous in nature....

But all one needs to do is go look at what VP Cheney did his first 3 weeks after his nomination. He too was jumped on by the media, but he went and appeared at numerous talk shows, Sunday morning news programs, etc...


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Bgunit68 said:


> It's funny how some posts just disappear. Where nothing harmful was said. Hmmm, I wonder who might have removed them.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bgunit68 said:


> Bgunit68 said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how some posts just disappear. Where nothing harmful was said. Hmmm, I wonder who might have removed them.


Hey Mark

There's more going on there...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Bgunit68 said:


> It's funny how some posts just disappear. Where nothing harmful was said. Hmmm, I wonder who might have removed them.


I am going to start removing any and all personal attacks between forum members *if you guys can't make your points without attacking each other personally get out of this forum.*

This type af stuff drives away decent discussion and debases the forum

Stop it


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

My reply was a joke. You leave what initiated the response but you took that one off. * I have never attacked anyone*. I enjoy coming on here but that was uncalled for. For the most part I come on pretty regularly and read this stuff, I'll add a joke or two at times. You leave the part calling some one a troll. But you take off a person asking what does that make you and my response (which I thought was rather funny). I could see if you took it all off but that was uncalled for. 
I've never attacked Ryan. I disagree with on a lot him but you can still respect some one and their opinion. He adds a little life to this forum. I just disagree with what you choose to delete. Especially after reading a lot of the other crap on here. Almost every thread has someone attacking in one way or another.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Bobm said:



> I am going to start removing any and all personal attacks between forum members *if you guys can't make your points without attacking each other personally get out of this forum.*
> 
> This type af stuff drives away decent discussion and debases the forum
> 
> Stop it


 And this is inflammatory against me. It looks as if I was the aggressor.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Jesus Christ is there a full moon or what??

I wasn't attacking you or anyone else you asked a question about posts dissappearing and I wanted to make it clear to everyone that Me and not Ryan edited the post above.

If I missed something that should of been removed it was accident not bias I dont have a dog in the spat between H20 and Ryan but I am the politics moderator and I have to draw the line somewhere.

This is a tough forum to moderate because its always confrontational and I have to try to do it fairly and without bias and without censoring people.

The rules are clear and my post should of said I meant everyone not anyone in particular


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Bob, I didn't mean to snap. But the two responses you took off were harmless in my opinion and you left the one that called Ryan a troll. Hey, when I having a bad day at work or it's just way to hectic this forum is my "go to place" (pretty scary huh?). I really enjoy everyone out here. I come out here for info and a few good jokes. I really value Plainsman's views. I'm pretty set in my ways but he actually said something that completely changed my views on things. I'm sorry if I seem like I was attacking you and Ryan I apologize for thinking it was you. It must be because I'm just pi$$ed I live in the liberal state on NY. Hell, I work with a guy who stopped his subscription to the NY Times because he felt it was too conservative. But for the most part I just don't want anyone to think I was the aggressor.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bob hasn't been real active on here as of late, but he is a very level headed guy. I know if something was missed it was not intentional. No one is blaming anyone now so lets all cool off before any shots are taken from the hip, and that was truly aimed at no one. I only wish the best for all of you so lets all of us ( us includes me) calm down. I'm going out and shoot my longbow now, then go to the nursing home to see and old friend. Have a good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> It must be because I'm just pi$$ed I live in the liberal state on NY. Hell, I work with a guy who stopped his subscription to the NY Times because he felt it was too conservative. But for the most part I just don't want anyone to think I was the aggressor.


No harm, I laughed outloud when I read that NY times thing, no matter how bad you might think you have it someone else is always worse off.

:beer:

I'm miserable also I want to be in ND following my pointers


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, but the bad thing is I am completely serious. LOL


----------

